# How many tiles can you lay in an hour?



## myshtern

How many 12x12 tiles can you lay in an hour working at a normal pace?

Ceramic - ?
Granite - ?

Thanks


----------



## CCSowner

I'll bite
I can lay 2000sq/ft of ceramic and 10,000sq/ft of granite in a hour EASY. hahaha I wish....

Ceramic - If it's wide open 12"x12" tile and I am having a good day I can lay about 150-200. By step dad could X3 that hahaha. I'm not the fastest because I am ANAL about my grout lines.

Granite - I'm not going to say on this one I know it's not to much.
Thanks
Adam


myshtern said:


> How many 12x12 tiles can you lay in an hour working at a normal pace?
> 
> Ceramic - ?
> Granite - ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## PrecisionFloors

myshtern said:


> How many 12x12 tiles can you lay in an hour working at a normal pace?
> 
> Ceramic - ?
> Granite - ?
> 
> Thanks




:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Does it have to look good? 

On a good slab 12x12 rectified tile with a helper to keep me stocked with tile and mud in a wide open area....probably at least 100ft an hour. Of course the perfect scenario almost never happens for me.....I do almost exclusively re-model work so there is always something to slow me down.


----------



## myshtern

Yeah I meant decent work. Not $1mil+ house work but decent quality, something folks wouldnt complain about.


----------



## JJC

That's a subjective question! Ceramic is faster to install than stone. Does the time include preparing the floor and bringing it up to industry specs? In 24 yrs. of installing tile and stone, there are few floors that are ready to install tile on. Will the ceramic tiles have tight joints like 1/16" or 1/8" or be wider like 3/16"? Does this time include grouting and cleanup? Anyone can go in and "slap em down". I'm not being cantankerous, just need to clarify things so no one gets the wrong impression of the time involved.


----------



## myshtern

JJC said:


> That's a subjective question! Ceramic is faster to install than stone. Does the time include preparing the floor and bringing it up to industry specs? In 24 yrs. of installing tile and stone, there are few floors that are ready to install tile on. Will the ceramic tiles have tight joints like 1/16" or 1/8" or be wider like 3/16"? Does this time include grouting and cleanup? Anyone can go in and "slap em down". I'm not being cantankerous, just need to clarify things so no one gets the wrong impression of the time involved.


Time includes all of what you just said with 1/8" gaps. From start to finish, how many square feet can you lay down working at a normal pace?


----------



## HJ1

I don't know how anyone can answer this question. Prep for every single floor will be different. Some will be days and some hours but all floors generally will require prep before you can get started. Some tile will be easy with 1/8" grout joint while others will be nearly impossible. Different floor layouts, amount and type of cuts, type of tile. You could go on and on here with many more variables.:no::no::no:


----------



## MattCoops

It's not a race my friend.
What time constrained builder are you working with?


----------



## Bill_Vincent

I used to work on a crew doing malls and J.C. Pennies where we were expected to install 100 feet per hour per man, so if I had someone spreading thinset for me, we'd better be doing 200 feet of tile per hour. Of course, that's wide open, all full tiles. My personal best is 1575 feet in a 12 hour day. 

Stone's a little different. I'm happy if I can get 150- 200 feet in a DAY.

hey Adam-- trust me-- your stepdad keeps his eye on the joints, too.


----------



## CCSowner

haha and I don't........don't make me slap you. Hey that kitchen that I layed the other day was pretty sexy. Sizing was kind off on a few tiles though.



Bill_Vincent said:


> I used to work on a crew doing malls and J.C. Pennies where we were expected to install 100 feet per hour per man, so if I had someone spreading thinset for me, we'd better be doing 200 feet of tile per hour. Of course, that's wide open, all full tiles. My personal best is 1575 feet in a 12 hour day.
> 
> Stone's a little different. I'm happy if I can get 150- 200 feet in a DAY.
> 
> hey Adam-- trust me-- your stepdad keeps his eye on the joints, too.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

It'll pass. :thumbup:


----------

